# BBQ Pork kabob's



## Don Kondra (Mar 23, 2009)

Greetings,

One of a series of test shots.... unfortunately I was out of tomatoes and red peppers. 

I guess I'll just have to do it again at a later date 







Cheers, Don


----------



## JonathanBlu (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure if you wanted C&C or not but here's my 2 cents
I'm not sure what it is about it, but I don't like it... The food just looks sort of bland and unappealing... I think it may be the plate, or the what the plate is on, but neither of those objects I feel accent the food very well. Also I'm not really fond of the angle... Maybe a more front on shot would be better...
Sorry to be so critical, but the plate is really distracting...

P.s. sorry to be even more of a stickler but you missed your focus on the closest piece of meat. :lmao:

Pce n luv!:hugs:


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 24, 2009)

JonathanBlu said:


> Not sure if you wanted C&C or not but here's my 2 cents


 
Feed back is good, no pun intended :mrgreen:



> I'm not sure what it is about it, but I don't like it... The food just looks sort of bland and unappealing...


 
Perhaps it's the relative lack of color contrasts? I feel a cherry tomato in the middle of the skewers and red/green peppers on each end would help.



> I think it may be the plate, or the what the plate is on, but neither of those objects I feel accent the food very well.


 
I also have reservations about the shape of the plate, round is more the norm and introducing another "shape" is another element that may not be advantageous. 



> Also I'm not really fond of the angle... Maybe a more front on shot would be better...


 







> Sorry to be so critical, but the plate is really distracting...


 
No need to apologize, your comments are food for thought 

In this case, the image is to be part of a recipe article. As such I would assume the viewers are looking at the food and if they even notice the shape of the plate it may be to consider new flatware for themselves. 



> P.s. sorry to be even more of a stickler but you missed your focus on the closest piece of meat. :lmao:


 
Now this is a good point. I've seen a lot of food shots where the DOF is quite narrow. I understand how this is meant to draw the viewers attention to a point in the image but it still feels like a technical error. F8 seemed like a happy medium.

Cheers, Don


----------



## JonathanBlu (Mar 24, 2009)

that shot looks much better, of course it might have something to do with how hungry i am right now... either way :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 24, 2009)

The plate looks more like it intended for an Asian dish, although kabobs are wolrdwide, I would hazard a guess for an ovel plate instead.

You are absolutely correct in the lack of color.  Red and/or yellow peppers would make this much more appealing.  Also, I think the onions should be of a bit more substance.

I would certainly separate the meats (beef and prawns) with at least two differently colored vegetables on the skewer.

Perhaps spritz the rice with EVOO (in the Rachael Ray voice) to have it glisten a bit more.  As is, it looks flat.

Make sure you soak the wooden skewers well before placing them on the grill.  The charred ends are not appealing.  Even better, invest a few bucks for metal skewers.

Good luck.


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 24, 2009)

kundalini said:


> The plate looks more like it intended for an Asian dish, although kabobs are wolrdwide, I would hazard a guess for an ovel plate instead.


 
I'd never thought of a plate shape as being nationality specific ?



> You are absolutely correct in the lack of color. Red and/or yellow peppers would make this much more appealing. Also, I think the onions should be of a bit more substance.


 
In hindsight I could have postponed this until I had ALL the ingredients. But I did have a craving and practise makes perfect  



> I would certainly separate the meats (beef and prawns) with at least two differently colored vegetables on the skewer.
> 
> Perhaps spritz the rice with EVOO (in the Rachael Ray voice) to have it glisten a bit more. As is, it looks flat.


 
Noted, thanks. Not sure about the voice though, he, he... 



> Make sure you soak the wooden skewers well before placing them on the grill. The charred ends are not appealing. Even better, invest a few bucks for metal skewers.


 
I did consider using my metal skewers but thought the wood may have more character, even soaking before hand the ends char a bit, sigh... And I wasn't sure how the metal would interact with the white plate. 

Thanks for your comments, I'll keep them in mind.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 28, 2009)

glycerine/water spray for some "pop" and have the shot set up prior to bringing in the food, steaming rice and kebab/kobob, whatever you call it will look fresh and right. Food photography really needs a stylist to produce the grub while you concentrate on the shot. H


----------

